# Saugeye bite temp



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Whats the water temperature when the Saugeye bite generally really turns on in the spring on the inland lakes


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It’s been on for a long time!!!! Ice off start fishing for them


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

1basshunter said:


> It’s been on for a long time!!!! Ice off start fishing for them


Was jigging with vibes and crappie jigs yesterday and couldn't find any at any depth...maybe need to go in evening


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

fishless said:


> Was jigging with vibes and crappie jigs yesterday and couldn't find any at any depth...maybe need to go in evening


Just before dawn just before sunset as has been the best for me


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I think that inland lake saugeyes bite best in the crappie peak. When the bobber crappie shut down, lose the bobber and bottom fish with a minnow and a split shot sinker or two.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've pulled limits out from water temps of 49° and as high as 92°. For the most eyes,memorial day weekend yields the most for me.


----------

